# Connection to Router say Local Only



## sjhennen

Just got a new wireless router, Belkin F5D9230-4, I can connect to it just fine using a connection via cable, but i cannot seem to connect to it wirelessly.
We have 2 computers, one connects to it wirelessly with no problems what-so-ever.
Mine says Local Only. I have all access to the router but it will not connect to the internet.
We both have windows vista and my computer has had no problem connecting to other routers in the past, but this one will not work.

I've tried restarting the computer, wireless card, router. modem. and disabling the firewall, with no luck. What could it be??


----------



## johnwill

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

1. Go to Start and type in "regedit" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey that corresponds to the network adapter that is connected to the network.
3. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
4. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then press ENTER.
5. Right-click DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
6. In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK.
7. Close Registry Editor.

_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._



The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## sjhennen

I did the first two things and it works GREAT. Thank you so much


----------



## sjhennen

Well, Ok, another problem, It worked fine until my computer restarted, now it is doing the same thing all over again, i've went through and completed all of the above steps, and it sill does not connect via wireless


----------



## johnwill

Try the new broadcast flag reset, I had a mistake or two in the previous one. :smile:

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

Go to Start and type in *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._


----------



## sjhennen

There was no GUID key in there, i still added that other thing, but still no luck


----------



## johnwill

The {GUID} is a mnemonic and indicates all of those long and funny looking keys, those are the ones to change.


----------



## Bobjonesvista

Thanks, I found this thread through google and by following your steps I finally have wireless connectivity.


----------



## johnwill

Glad it helped someone. :grin:


----------



## Corinthos

I just had to sign up because I found this on google. My father in law owns a business and paid a guy 70 an hour to come out and find out why his connections were doing this constantly and he kept having to reboot the modems and router every few hours. The guy just told him he needed new routers and possible new modems and nothing could be done because his were incompatible with vista. He called me to find out if I knew any deals on routers and I googled the problem and this was the third one I clicked on. I found this about 3-4 days ago and went out there and tried this fix on about 30 PCs in three locations. He hasn't had any issues since. 
I see its an old thread but thanks much.


----------



## johnwill

The reason we leave old threads is for just this purpose, someone doing a search can find previous solutions. :smile:


----------



## grimmdj

your my own personal jesus christ...

i've been dealing with this network problem for the past 3 months :sigh: every time i connected back to my home network from a different network, i had to reset my router every time... i'm a broke college student & didn't know what to do till i came across this 

:grin: THANK YOU SO MUCH ray:


----------



## johnwill

Glad it helped you. :smile:


----------



## East_Van

Hello - After a long day trying to fix this very issue and 5 hours on and off hold with my various product support people I stumbled across this old post. 

I read it...
Applied it...
My problems were fixed in this first attempt!

Thanks a ton. My laptop and router thank you too...they almost got launched out the window of my building.

I contributed to the Red Cross for Haitian relieve in your name (screen name)

Keep up the good work.

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill

Thanks for the contribution, they're going to think I'm really generous. :grin:


----------



## Big Bad Drum

I did everything you said and it worked fine....until I rebooted the computer. All the changes made are still in place, but the connection is back to local only. Any Help????


----------



## 2xg

Big Bad Drum said:


> I did everything you said and it worked fine....until I rebooted the computer. All the changes made are still in place, but the connection is back to local only. Any Help????


This is your own New Thread => http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/connection-to-router-local-only-460569.html

Thank you!


----------



## Spring2784

I was going nuts the other night. I could connect to my buddys router but not to the internet. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## didi768

Okay. This {GUID} thing I'm not getting lol. I don't have that either. Just rows of weird numbers. At that point I get confused. Please help someone.
thanks,
Dianne


----------



## 2xg

*didi768*....Please create your own Thread if you need assistance. This Thread is old and need to be Closed.


didi768 said:


> Okay. This {GUID} thing I'm not getting lol. I don't have that either. Just rows of weird numbers. At that point I get confused. Please help someone.
> thanks,
> Dianne


----------

